# canine cavier



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

anyone use this stuff? results?

thanks,

t


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

tracey delin said:


> anyone use this stuff? results?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> t


Is it kibble? Or do you rehydrate it like The Honest Kitchen?


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

they sell frozen, canned, kibble etc.........its kibble. it was given to me and my dogs are food insane.......yet 2/4 that I have on it wont eat it after about a month........one to the point of starving himself till I finally figured out it was just the food.

t


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I used the kibble for a couple years until my good deal supplier went out of business. Three of my four GSD's thrived on it, good energy, shiney coats. The other has allergies to any and all grain and rice so was fed a grain free food.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I haven't seen the kibble, but they do have a 100% canned meat diet. As a heads up, they are not formulated for maintenance, just as a supplemental feeding.


----------

